# Trap Size for Muskrat.



## Nelson22 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ive seen alot of muskrat sign. Is a 220 conibear to big?


----------



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

ya i think its to big. the rat might be able to fit between the jaws and get away or you might only catch the hind legs and cripple it. go with a 110 or 120 or #1 coil spring. you can get these traps new for around 5-7 bucks.


----------



## Nelson22 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

A 110 is the way to go for rats and can also be used for Mink as well. For coilspring traps I like the 1.5 which can also be used for Mink, ****, and fox.


----------



## Nelson22 (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah i just bought some 110s today, and im planning on the coilsprings, thanks for the advice.


----------



## dthompson (Dec 4, 2008)

yes use a 110 conibear its perfect for rats


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

110 or 120 conibears. (prefer 120's if mink are on the menu).

#1 and 1.5 single longsprings.

#1 coils.


----------

